# Knifty Knitter Fall Fashion Show



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

I'd like to thank my supermodels---Lola,Tiki and Zoey---for being such good sports and I hope you enjoy the pics---the ones that look"dull" were taken later in the day without a flash and I had to lighten them.


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

here's some that did'nt post














I just learned how to post pics so I apologize for any doubles


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so wonderful   they all look fantastic


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow they all look sooooooo great :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

What sweet little angels in the adorable sweaters  I have the knitter but haven't learned it yet, time you know that thing you have little of this time of year. I know how addicting it is to make sweaters for your pups I've made my babies quite a few crocheted ones allready , geez when I learn to use the knitter they'll need their own closet :shock: Looks like your babies allready do.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

those all look great!!! love the yarn you used!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Just beautiful


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Absolutely adorable, beautifully done and enviable!!!
Jill


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

What a bunch of sweet sweet pix!! :love7:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I love it!!! Gave me some great ideas!!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thats it im going out to buy one of those things and learning how to use it...the knifty knitter i mean LOL.
AWSOME sweaters...i taught myself how to crochette kinda and managed to make a sweater but its just not the right size just cant get it perfect but that thing looks like a perfect result every time......

question though...would the blue one be small enough for my 2.10oz long tall skinny dodger. and which ring would you use for a 5lb short stocky vixie (big rib cage only 8 1/2 inches tall aprox...)
NOTE dodger at 2lb 10 oz is as tall as my 5lb vixie...lol.


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

foxywench said:


> thats it im going out to buy one of those things and learning how to use it...the knifty knitter i mean LOL.
> AWSOME sweaters...i taught myself how to crochette kinda and managed to make a sweater but its just not the right size just cant get it perfect but that thing looks like a perfect result every time......
> 
> question though...would the blue one be small enough for my 2.10oz long tall skinny dodger. and which ring would you use for a 5lb short stocky vixie (big rib cage only 8 1/2 inches tall aprox...)
> NOTE dodger at 2lb 10 oz is as tall as my 5lb vixie...lol.



Well, the blue one might even be a little big for the dodger, but i dont think it'll be bad. Thats the smallest you can go I belive. I'd try it out, possibly knit as tight as you can too to help with making it smaller. Lex is 5lbs and he fits the blue one perfectly. Hes long and slinder so I think thats why. I'd try it out. They are the cheapest at Walmart and I think Michaels. like $10-$12. Have fun, but warning you its ADDICTING!! lol


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

and so it is done...micheal 20mins ago...lol. under $10...happy me...watching batman been working for 5mins already on row 6 lol...lovin this!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

foxywench said:


> and so it is done...micheal 20mins ago...lol. under $10...happy me...watching batman been working for 5mins already on row 6 lol...lovin this!


I'm watching Batman too!!! Cartoon Network? hehehe :lol: Such a small world eh? hehe. You gotta take a pic of your sweater when ur done if you can.


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

foxywench said:


> thats it im going out to buy one of those things and learning how to use it...the knifty knitter i mean LOL.
> AWSOME sweaters...i taught myself how to crochette kinda and managed to make a sweater but its just not the right size just cant get it perfect but that thing looks like a perfect result every time......
> 
> question though...would the blue one be small enough for my 2.10oz long tall skinny dodger. and which ring would you use for a 5lb short stocky vixie (big rib cage only 8 1/2 inches tall aprox...)
> NOTE dodger at 2lb 10 oz is as tall as my 5lb vixie...lol.


 I started making sweaters for Tiki & Lola when they were 2 1/2 lbs with the blue ring-they are now3-4 lbs.They would be able to get an arm through the neck and get out of the sweater-until I started running a thin 'baby' elastic,through the neck 'roll'. For the smaller one,I would use a 'stiffer' yarn, for the bigger,a softer yarn would have more 'give'. I have used the red hoop for a 12 lb bichon and the green for a 17 lb bichon--both fit well  Good luck on your project---and yes,please post a pic when you are done :wink:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

TiffsLilChi said:


> foxywench said:
> 
> 
> > thats it im going out to buy one of those things and learning how to use it...the knifty knitter i mean LOL.
> ...


It also helps to get yarn that does not streatch. I've made sweaters for my 3lb chi using the blue one and depending on the yarn they can be too big or too small. Have fun! It is really addicting!!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yup im addicted!!!
last night s i said i ran out and bought it and using some scrap yarn made a quick one...by quick it took me about 2 hrs...(i figured out how it works very quickly it just takes me a little longer to wrap) i even figured out how to cast off too i was so proud of me (since i had no clue what "Cast off" meant yesterday morning.
so i eneded up making 2 mockups from scrap yarn last night, one a little shorter and tighter wound the other longer and wrapped normally. the longer looser one fit vixie perfectly...and the tighter wound one fits dodger very well. on vixie you get the slight gap between the stitches form it stretching slightly, on dodger the knitt lies very close together. so it works out pretty well. this morning i started making vixie a sweater, i found some nice BABY yarn in pink and a matching one in blue...but it was too thin to make a winter sweater out of so i used a white wool as a second strand and wrapped both lines together and got a nice thick comfy sweater...the 2 strands took a little longer to work with but i think i got the hang of it...
it came out so well, now to make dodger a matching one...

ill get pics as soon as i can, i cant find the connection cable for my digital so...


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I have alot of those wacky yarns (the fun and funky ones)!! And I've decided that I'm going to buy one of those knifty knitter things or whatever they're called!! I hope I can get one at Walmart...that's the closest store that I can go to on my lunch break!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They have Knifty Knitters at Walmart for $12, I think.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

This post makes me SO EXCITED to try out the Knifty knitter. Can't wait!!


----------

